# Wahl clippers recomendations



## EmmaW (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I am a new dog owner looking for a good clippers to groom the puppy. I was looking at the Wahl Max 45. I tried to look over the discussions, but could bot find anyone mentioned them (Max comes up with many, but not the clippers  ). Please share your opinion on the set, good/not so much...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EmmaW said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a new dog owner looking for a good clippers to groom the puppy. I was looking at the Wahl Max 45. I tried to look over the discussions, but could bot find anyone mentioned them (Max comes up with many, but not the clippers  ). Please share your opinion on the set, good/not so much...


I am not familiar with the Wahl clipper. I have a very good Andis clipper. However, after grooming Mia for many years I have switched to using a scissors only. I find that I can do everything with scissors. It is easier, Mia likes it better and I like the results better. However, everyone has their own preference. Just throwing this out there as an alternative.


----------



## Kellcinn (Mar 2, 2021)

I have clippers bought for my last pupthrob. (Lhasa x shi tsu). I agree with Mudpuppymam, buy a good set of scissors, a few different sizes, & types. My clippers were only successfully used for about 10 minute sessions when Woody couldn’t handle groomer visits anymore. We always had great scissor sessions. Clippers were good for paw pad cleanup though between groomer visits!


----------



## EmmaW (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you for the advice! I was wondering the same thing, if it is easier to groom with scissors. I saw a preview of Judi Murphy video, where she works mostly with scissors, looks great and easy, but I was not sure that I could handle it as a beginner. I will give it a try and hold on with clippers.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Kellcinn said:


> I have clippers bought for my last pupthrob. (Lhasa x shi tsu). I agree with Mudpuppymam, buy a good set of scissors, a few different sizes, & types. My clippers were only successfully used for about 10 minute sessions when Woody couldn’t handle groomer visits anymore. We always had great scissor sessions. Clippers were good for paw pad cleanup though between groomer visits!


I actually use scissors for paw pad trimming too. I tried the clippers a few times for paw pads but Mia hates it! She stands like a statue when I use scissors on her paw pads but is super jumpy with the clippers. I know I could get closer with the clipper and wish she liked it but I just do them more often with the scissors. I also have a different expensive battery operated clipper for butt trimming...never use that either!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EmmaW said:


> Thank you for the advice! I was wondering the same thing, if it is easier to groom with scissors. I saw a preview of Judi Murphy video, where she works mostly with scissors, looks great and easy, but I was not sure that I could handle it as a beginner. I will give it a try and hold on with clippers.


I definitely find the scissors easier and more forgiving than the clippers! Good luck!


----------



## EmmaW (Mar 7, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> I definitely find the scissors easier and more forgiving than the clippers! Good luck!


Thank you, a bit of luck would be great


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EmmaW said:


> Thank you, a bit of luck would be great


If I can do it, you can! Just remember to always see where you are cutting. You can also keep your fingers between scissors and dog to help overcome fear of cutting dog!


----------

